# Side-scan pic of I-10 bridge rubble (pile 1)



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

For your viewing pleasure...
I took this pic yesterday (04/11/2011)












http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks - 

Were you headed more or less - East/West ? 

Look like the beams are alighed 


Keith


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Mullethead said:


> Thanks -
> 
> Were you headed more or less - East/West ?
> 
> ...


I was headed east when I took this pic. The rubble is spread out over a large area and the beams are in many orientations.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That is awesome.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sweet cant live with out the side scan


----------

